# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cơ bản - Cách xác định thứ tự dây động cơ bước

## ppgas

Hỏi nhiều quá rồi, nay muốn đóng góp chút bằng cách dịch tài liệu để sau nay còn hỏi tiếp đỡ ngại hihihi  :Smile: 

CÁCH XÁC ĐỊNH CÁC ĐẦU CUỘN DÂY ĐỘNG CƠ BƯỚC ĐƠN CỰC 6 DÂY.
Hình ảnh động cơ bước đơn cực 6 giây và mô tả các cuộn dây



*Bước 1:* Đo thông mạch để xác định 3 đầu dây trên cùng 1 cuộn dây
Bước này xác định được 2 nhóm, mỗi nhóm có 3 dây.


*Bước 2:* Xác định các đầu dây chung

Điện trở đo được từ 2 đầu dây sẽ gần gấp đôi điện trở từ dây chung đến mỗi đầu dây
Xem thêm video minh họa:



Điện trở từ 2 đầu dây ở đây là 8.3 ohm. Điện trở từ dây chung đến mỗi đầu dây ở đây là 4.8 ohm 


Lặp lại tiến trình cho đến khi xác định được 2 dây chung. 
Trong trường hợp cụ thể này, 2 dây chung là dây trắng và dây vàng. 
Các đầu cuộn dây là còn lại  là đỏ, xanh lục, đen, xanh dương
Sau khi xác định được dây chung của 2 cuộn dây, nối chúng lại với nhau.

*Bước 3:* xác định thứ tự các dây:

Dùng nguồn điện 1 chiều (pin, cục sạc điện thoại…) khoản 3-5V là được, 2 đầu dây cục pin là A và B
Đầu A nối với dây chung, đầu B nối với 1 trong 4 dây còn lại - ở đây ta nối với dây đỏ (đánh số *2*)
Cầm đầu dây 2 (đã nối với dây đỏ) chạm nhẹ với 1 trong 3 dây còn lại:
Quan sát motor, ta sẽ thấy:

có 1 dây khi chạm sẽ làm trục quay tới nữa buớc (theo chiều kim đồng hồ) - dây đen (đánh số *1*)
có 1 dây khi chạm sẽ làm trục quay lùi 1 buớc (ngược chiều kim đồng hồ) - dây xanh lục (đánh số *3*)
có 1 dây khi chạm thì trục đứng im - xanh dương (đánh số *4*)


Cuối cùng ta xác định được thứ tự các dây như sau:
Dây chung (0) --> đen (1) --> đỏ (2) --> xanh lục (3) --> xanh dương (4)
Tham khảo ở đây:
http://www.easterngeek.com/2010/06/h...otor-lead.html

Rồi xong. 

Anh em nào thấy hữu ích thì cho em xin 1 cái 'thank' động viên nhé  :Smile: . Cảm ơn.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CBNN, cncbibe, conga, Gamo, Huudong, huyquynhbk, lyakhuong, Minh Phi Nguyen, Mr.L, nhatson, Nhẫn Võ, son_heinz, taih2, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, tiểu ngư nhi, tiinicat, toanho, Vũ Tùng, xuantiencdt

----------


## Gamo

Tiếp đi bác  :Wink: 

Bài 2: chọn mua step driver :P

----------

taih2

----------


## ppgas

> Tiếp đi bác 
> 
> Bài 2: chọn mua step driver :P


Bác tiếp tay đi  :Smile: ! Bác đốt nhiều khoản này mà hehe..

Chủ đề mở, các bác có hứng thú thì viết tiếp nhé. Em vốn liếng chỉ vậy thôi. Nếu muốn viết thêm -> tu luyện vài năm nữa.

----------


## ppgas

Bổ sung thêm cái này. Hôm qua có bác hỏi, phương pháp trên chỉ xác định được động cơ 6 dây thôi, trong khi hình trên có 5 dây và 8 dây nữa?
- 5 dây thì dễ rồi nhé, chỉ cần dùng pp đo điện trở như bước 2 trên đây là xác định được dây chung rồi tiến hành bước 3.
- 8 dây thì identify, bác nào vui lòng hướng dẫn tiếp giúp em nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## maxx.side

8 dây chỉ xác định dc từng cặp với nhau thôi anh,còn lại phải dùng phương pháp kích từng cặp để xác định coi có đúng chiều hay không

----------

ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ông bebegat đem con bỏ chợ quá  :Smile: )

8 dây muốn xác định thì hơi rắc rối tí. Lâu quá em ko làm nên ko nhớ chính xác nhé
1. Đầu tiên mình đo trở sẽ xác định được 4 cặp dây như hình vẽ


Tạm gọi 4 cặp là A1, A2, B1, B2.

2. Lấy 2 cặp bất kỳ. Chọn 1 cặp chích vào ắc quy. Ghi nhận chiều quay và thứ tự dây.
Cặp còn lại chích vào ắc quy. Nếu motor ko quay, 2 cặp này chung 1 bộ (A1 A2 chẳng hạn). Nếu quay thì chích lại cặp đầu tiên, và chích lại cặp 2 nhưng đổi cực. Nếu lần 2 này ko quay thì cùng bộ, vẫn quay là khác bộ.

3. Trong mỗi bộ, chích 1 cặp vào ắc quy, rồi chích cặp 2. 
- Nếu motor ko quay khi chích cặp 2 thì nối dây âm cặp 1 với dây dương cặp 2. Sau đó quay nhẹ motor rồi chích 2 đầu còn lại vào ắc quy. Nếu quay là đã đấu đúng. Nếu ko thì nối dây âm cặp 2 với dây dương cặp 1 rồi test lại.
-- Nếu quay thì đổi cực 1 cặp dây rồi quay lại bước 3.

----------

Huudong, ppgas

----------


## racing boy

Loại 2 pha 6dây và 8dây e toàn làm theo cách như sau, loại 6 dây thì chọn 3dây thông mạch vs nhau rồi đổi thang đo điện áp, vặn trục motor cùng một tốc độ xem hai dây nào điện áp cao nhất là a a' và b b' dây còn lại là dây chung sẽ có điện áp bằng một nửa so với 2 dây kia
còn loại 8dây, đo thông mạch để xách định 4 cặp dây, rồi nối  song song hai cặp dây, vặn tay trục motor nếu nặng thì là đúng, bỏ nối một đầu ra thì mối nối là dây chung , hai đầu vừa tách ra là a a' tiếp tục như vậy để tìm b b'
 e làm mò như vậy mà chuẩn xác phết lại nhanh nữa ko pít có phản khoa học ko, hj

----------

CKD, huyquynhbk, ppgas

----------


## maxx.side

có 1 cách xác dịnh nhanh step 8 dây như sau, nối 4 cặp dây đã xác định mỗi cặp với 2 bóng LED ngược chiều nhau ( vì led chỉ sáng theo 1 chiều), xoay trục theo 1 chiều nào dó  rồi theo thứ tự LED sang sẽ biết được các cực theo chiều  :Big Grin: , mọi người thử đi nhé

----------

xuantiencdt

----------


## racing boy

nó ra điện xoay chiều bác đấu chiều nào mà nó chả sáng ,he

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thật ra ý tưởng của bác maxx.side đúng đó. Nếu mắc sai chiều thì 2 dòng sinh ra của cùng 1 bộ sẽ tự triệt tiêu nhau, đèn ko sáng. Cũng giống vụ vân vân vê vê của bác Racing vậy

----------


## ppgas

> Ông bebegat đem con bỏ chợ quá )
> ...


Hihi... khả năng chỉ có nhiu thôi bác. Lụm lặc nhiều mà không chia sẽ được gì nên ... tuổi nhỏ làm việc nhỏ, miễn là có đóng góp  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Chỉnh sửa:
Bữa trước em dựa vào đây để xác định thứ tự các dây nối đến driver thì phát hiện bị sai hai chỗ *(in đậm*), và bổ sung (_in nghiêng_) như sau:

"bước 3:
...
có 1 dây khi chạm sẽ làm trục quay *lùi* nữa buớc (*ngược* chiều kim đồng hồ) - dây đen (đánh số 1)
có 1 dây khi chạm sẽ làm trục quay *tới* nữa buớc (*theo* chiều kim đồng hồ) - dây xanh lục (đánh số 3)
có 1 dây khi chạm thì trục đứng im - xanh dương (đánh số 4)

_Dây chung - trắng - đánh số 0
Cuối cùng thứ tự các dây 01234 sẽ là: trắng > đen > đỏ > xanh lục > xanh dương_
..."

Vì sợ trách nhiệm  :Smile:  nên post lên nhờ admin sửa giúp lại bài cho đúng tinh thần giúp em nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## CKD

Về cơ bản thì quan trọng là tìm được cặp dây và dây chung. Chứ chiều cuộn dây thì không quan trọng. Thực tế sử dụng rất ít người quan tâm đến thứ tự và chiều cuộn dây.

Với motor 5 phase thì thứ tự các dây mới quan trọng.

Trường hợp đặt biệt là motor 2 phase 8 dây, muốn nối nối tiếp hoặc song song. Khi đó thì mọi việc hơi phức tạp hơn...

----------

ppgas

----------


## CBNN

nếu gặp motor 8 đây thì xem bảng này xem nó có trùng màu hay không rồi , xài thôi ! vậy cho lẹ ! đỡ nhức đầu ! :Embarrassment:

----------

inhainha, nhatson, ppgas, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## ppgas

Còn cái file học vỡ lòng lúc test những lý thuyết trên, thử 4 trục, công tắc hành trình, công tắc dừng khẩn cấp (e-stop):

----------

CKD

----------

